# Pipe fuse?



## DLN (Mar 20, 2012)

View attachment 1259

	

		
			
		

		
	
It never ceases to amaze me.....the risks some people will take to save a few bucks! And yes, I had their meter pulled for this one....

View attachment 1670


View attachment 1670


/monthly_2012_03/pipefuse.jpg.973c9a5d455680ed49973c569d3b0b9d.jpg


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2012)

it is just a little corroded, otherwise, it should work


----------



## fatboy (Mar 20, 2012)

Aw, come on, it's only temporary, right?


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 20, 2012)

DLN (and others),

Since this appears to be a Residential application, can you please cite the applicable code

violations. This is a "teachable moment" for all of us! Also, thanks for providing the

picture.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 20, 2012)

Start with E3705.5


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 20, 2012)

And continue on with E3403.3 & E3404.3


----------



## Doorman (Mar 20, 2012)

YIKES!

I'm just a doorman, but that image made my jaw drop.  Wowza!


----------



## pwood (Mar 20, 2012)

am i not the only one that thinks that length of pipe needs to be copper to be correct? :mrgreen:


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 20, 2012)

Nec 240.50 b

240.60 c

240.61


----------



## Dennis (Mar 20, 2012)

How about art. 110.3(B)


----------



## Dennis (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry I should have quoted the article



> (B) Installation and Use. Listed or labeled equipment shall be installed and used in accordance with any instructions included in the listing or labeling.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 20, 2012)

Pipe fuse







Pipe Bomb






* Dont mistake the two*


----------



## Dennis (Mar 20, 2012)

Cooper Bussmann makes a copper pipe that is suitable for the application as long as there is proper overcurrent protection.  These are not fuses but listed as dummy fuses.  These are sometimes used for neutrals.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 20, 2012)

Also NEC 110.10 Circuit Impedance and other Characteristics.


----------



## Mac (Mar 20, 2012)

From the NYS Property Maintemance Code:

SECTION 605

ELECTRICAL EQUIPMENT

 605.1 Installation. All electrical equipment, wiring and appliances shall be properly installed and maintained in a safe and approved manner.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 20, 2012)

At least it's COPPER!






But copper pipe is nothing new!


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 20, 2012)

Excellent input ya'll!   The pictures and applicable code sections greatly helps us all!


----------



## DLN (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the input everyone. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it. We were actually called out there for the guy next door, stealing power on a service that had the meter pulled months ago by the utility company for non payment. Evidently, they had been steal power for months. By the time I got there the utility company had already pulled that meter and given it to the police as evidence. That's when we noticed the meter next door, with the pipe bridged in the fuse socket. That tenant was actually the whistle blower on the guy next door who was stealing power, and she subsiquently got her meter pulled too. It's a four bank meter service at a run down apartment complex and the owner has been pulling this stuff for quite some time. Talk about a good way to get yourself killed. He's now facing criminal charges.


----------



## fireguy (Mar 21, 2012)

Remember using pennies in place of the screw in glass fuses?

Truck 8 made a run to an apartment house that used  pennies.  All the pennies were removed, all the real fuses were removed and the lights still glowed.


----------

